# Alpha V vs. F-II



## Rayne (Apr 14, 2010)

Do you like the Alpha V or the F-II better?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 14, 2010)

They're good at what they do.

I like both on different days, depending on my mood.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 14, 2010)

F-II. A-V pops way too much and is really sensitive when you're setting the tension.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 14, 2010)

Why do you need to know?
Just get both. Everybody will have different answers.

EDIT: 


Rayne said:


> Try disassembling the cube, taking off the center caps and unscrewing the center pieces completely off, then putting it back on. I had the same problem with my Alpha V being hard to turn AND popping, but doing this somehow fixed it.



AND 



Rayne said:


> I have smooth tiles on my F-II, and since I don't use it a lot because a modded AV is obviously so much better, they look great and aren't peeling at all.




It seems as though you already have the 2 cubes...


----------



## RyanHennessey (Apr 14, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> It seems as though you already have the 2 cubes...



I think the idea was to see the general consensus on what people use. And to create discussion on the two types so that there is more information out there for people who don't have either kind and are looking into buying. Some people just like to know things too, maybe that's the case here.

Just how I saw it, I could be wrong!


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG....... I was just thinking about this. (whether to make a poll or not). Alpha FTW


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> OMG....... I was just thinking about this. (whether to make a poll or not). Alpha FTW



I'm getting really curious on whether people think that the A-V is actually good, or if they're just saying cause it's the latest Alpha....
I really want to try one...


----------



## Parity (Apr 14, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > OMG....... I was just thinking about this. (whether to make a poll or not). Alpha FTW
> ...



IMO the Alpha V sucks.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 14, 2010)

Parity said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



True, true.


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have both, and I like both, but I'm using the Alpha V as my main because I have a better handle on it. It seems that my F-II slips out of my hands more often, and I drop it...


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

Try the Haiyan-Memory (the real one) and your opinion will change.


----------



## Parity (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Try the Haiyan-Memory (the real one) and your opinion will change.



Its not A V then.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 14, 2010)

I voted A5, meaning haiyan memory, but really, I don't prefer either. They're both really cool cubes. The A5 definitely has better capabilities, but the feel of the FII is much nicer IMO. For a slightly quieter, smoother, more subdued cube, I use FII. For an insane, record breaking cube, Haiyan Memory is where I'd go. NOTE: If I was nervous, I'd definitely use the former.


----------



## AAKing (Apr 14, 2010)

I have both. I have tried various mods on both (dif screws springs etc). On the A5 - I've tried sanding dif angles on the corner pieces.
I now have 7 A5s.

I like A5.

/edit - the stock f2 core / springs were horrible. Couldn't adjust at all and made strange noises.
My f2 is currently using maru core set (cost around $3) - you f2 guys might want to try it.

Don't get why there's so much a5 hate though.
Seems like there are lots of f2 fanboys posting useless crap like "a5 suckxors - f2 is the bestest1!!!" in threads discussing a5 vs f2


----------



## Haste_cube (Apr 14, 2010)

I like Alpha V, especially after it is modded.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 14, 2010)

I already made a thread, but w/e.
I should get an F II first and make a report.


----------



## shelley (Apr 14, 2010)

The FII is smoother and feels more even, which suits my cubing style more, but YMMV. As far as aesthetics go, it bugs me that the edge pieces on the Alpha V aren't square.


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 14, 2010)

I like both I have a modded alpha V and its a bit slower and like it if I need to turn slow for lookahead but I decided to use F ll for german open


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 14, 2010)

I really don't no. It used to be FII, then it was A5, now I don't no.


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

Parity said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Try the Haiyan-Memory (the real one) and your opinion will change.
> ...



Technically it is, just modded.
I don't have either, so I can't vote >.>


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Same here,
But if I were to buy one, which will be better for someone new to speedcubing??


----------



## (X) (Apr 14, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I really don't no. It used to be FII, then it was A5, now I don't no.



To no


----------



## riffz (Apr 14, 2010)

Bierproever said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



Probably F-II, because although I don't own an A5 (I own an F-II), it sounds like it requires more of a specific taste, whereas F-II has a standard feel and is simply good.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



If we ever meet, I'll show you the Haiyan Memory's awesomeness.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

So when I got my F-II, I liked it. After a while, I started to hate it. Now it's my favourite cube and will be my main once stickered (THANK YOU CUBESMITH).


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 14, 2010)

F-II, again.


----------



## Tomk (Apr 14, 2010)

> I really don't no. It used to be FII, then it was A5, now I don't no.



What I *k*no*w* is that spelling is really geting on my nerves!


----------



## RyanO (Apr 14, 2010)

Tomk said:


> > I really don't no. It used to be FII, then it was A5, now I don't no.
> 
> 
> 
> What I *k*no*w* is that spelling is really *getting* on my nerves!



Fixed.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 15, 2010)

RyanHennessey said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > It seems as though you already have the 2 cubes...
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 15, 2010)

I only have an AV (unmodded, few hundred solves and a few lubes) and Ghosthand (~100-150 solves, not lubed, only loosened 1 turn), but GH is supposed to be an F-clone, right? So of the two I like my GH better because it's quieter and I like the smooth feeling better. The AV is really, really loud which limits how much I can use it (my mom apparently hears it on the other side of the house) and I hate the clicky feel. But it's really fast and cuts corners like a beast.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 15, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I only have an AV (unmodded, few hundred solves and a few lubes) and Ghosthand (~100-150 solves, not lubed, only loosened 1 turn), but GH is supposed to be an F-clone, right? So of the two I like my GH better because it's quieter and I like the smooth feeling better. The AV is really, really loud which limits how much I can use it (my mom apparently hears it on the other side of the house) and I hate the clicky feel. But it's really fast and cuts corners like a beast.



that just motivated me to get an A5


----------



## Parity (Apr 15, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I only have an AV (unmodded, few hundred solves and a few lubes) and Ghosthand (~100-150 solves, not lubed, only loosened 1 turn), but GH is supposed to be an F-clone, right? So of the two I like my GH better because it's quieter and I like the smooth feeling better. The AV is really, really loud which limits how much I can use it (my mom apparently hears it on the other side of the house) and I hate the clicky feel. But it's really fast and cuts corners like a beast.
> ...


Ghosthand is *NOTHING* like F II.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 15, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I only have an AV (unmodded, few hundred solves and a few lubes) and Ghosthand (~100-150 solves, not lubed, only loosened 1 turn), but GH is supposed to be an F-clone, right? So of the two I like my GH better because it's quieter and I like the smooth feeling better. The AV is really, really loud which limits how much I can use it (my mom apparently hears it on the other side of the house) and I hate the clicky feel. But it's really fast and cuts corners like a beast.
> ...



I know right?  I love crispy cubes, the louder the better. That's part of the reason I don't like the F-II, it feels buttery.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 15, 2010)

Parity said:


> Ghosthand is *NOTHING* like F II.



Ok, I don't happen to have an FII so I was assuming if they were cloned they might be. But if they're not, oh well. It's now a random comparison between GH and AV.



Rayne said:


> it feels buttery.



I like that more than a clicky feeling, personally. Crisp is fine, but an audible clicking when you turn your cube irks me for some reason.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Apr 16, 2010)

my vote goes for FII. it's fast and forgiving. the AV is faster and way more temperamental.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Apr 16, 2010)

I like A V very much. But you need sanding the A V in correct way. It will never pop never lock. It help me get the fastest speed.
I called the factory again and again.they said I can get the new mould on 20/4. I will test if fisrt. When I feel it is good enough I will release it. The new mould need not sanding anymore. Wish it release quickly.--memory


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I like A V very much. But you need sanding the A V in correct way. It will never pop never lock. It help me get the fastest speed.
> I called the factory again and again.they said I can get the new mould on 20/4. I will test if fisrt. When I feel it is good enough I will release it. The new mould need not sanding anymore. Wish it release quickly.--memory



That is awesome once it is out I will by at least 2


----------



## Faz (Apr 16, 2010)

Guize FII's feel buttery when you go to do your Ja perms.


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 16, 2010)

F-II FTW, even if my black one is sensitive to popping a lot, my white one is good enough lol


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Guize FII's feel buttery when you go to do your Ja perms.



Ur faec fells battery wen i go to do a USMELL perm.


----------



## Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Guize FII's feel buttery when you go to do your Ja perms.
> ...



Yeah? Well so do your pants!


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't have both, but if I have to choose one... FII I think


----------



## Rayne (Apr 18, 2010)

If you only have a F-II you should try getting an A-V and if you only have an A-V you should try getting an F-II.


----------



## nitay6669 (Apr 18, 2010)

actually i can understand both of the sides... i dp not have an F-II but i have an A-V 
and it was poping and stuff vut preatty good
the my other friend got one... and he isnt a speedcuber 
i built his cube and it wasnt popable i was able to do u3.5 with my finger so i have hbrided my cubies and his core and now i ahve a really fast cube with a pop once every 50 solves 
so it depends on the specific cube, wether the A-V is good or bad


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 19, 2010)

people with REAL mature taste will prefer the AV. FIIs are for kids.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 19, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> people with REAL mature taste will prefer the AV. FIIs are for kids.



YESS!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



So, so true...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> people with REAL mature taste will prefer the AV. FIIs are for kids.



People with REAL aweomse will prefer the C4U.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > people with REAL mature taste will prefer the AV. FIIs are for kids.
> ...



i am aweomse


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 19, 2010)

I think that we can all agree that the Alpha V is a great cube, but the F-II is just better. Everyone should get a good chance to try both cubes. These are the greatest speedcubes ever produced, and I think we should appreciate both of these. 
I believe that the Alpha V would be much better than the F-II if the Alpha V had rounded corners. This is where Haiyan Zhuang comes in.
He created the "perfect" cube. It is the exact same thing as the Alpha V, but it has rounded corners. This allows for a lot less lockups, and wider, smoother corner cutting. He took the 2nd best speedcube, and turned it into the 1st best speedcube. Now for the rankings.

1st. Haiyan Memory Cube
2nd. F-II
3rd. Alpha V

I do expect to get a Haiyan Memory Cube, and it should be my main speedcube in every 3x3 event.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I do expect to get a Haiyan Memory Cube, and it should be my main speedcube in every 3x3 event.



Apparantly, you're not aweomse.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 19, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > people with REAL mature taste will prefer the AV. FIIs are for kids.
> ...



+1


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I do expect to get a Haiyan Memory Cube, and it should be my main speedcube in every 3x3 event.
> ...



Apparantly, you're not "aweomse" either.

I don't even see how me getting a Haiyan Memory Cube has anything to do with awesomeness.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Apparantly, you're not "aweomse" either.
> 
> I don't even see how me getting a Haiyan Memory Cube has anything to do with awesomeness.



Oops, I quoted the wrong part of your message...


----------



## Edward (Apr 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I think that we can all agree that the Alpha V is a great cube, but the F-II is just better. Everyone should get a good chance to try both cubes. These are the *greatest speedcubes* ever produced, and I think we should appreciate both of these.
> I believe that the Alpha V would be much better than the F-II if the Alpha V had rounded corners. This is where Haiyan Zhuang comes in.
> He created the *"perfect" cube*. It is the exact same thing as the Alpha V, but it has rounded corners. This allows for a lot less lockups, and wider, smoother corner cutting. He took the *2nd best speedcube,* and turned it into the *1st best speedcube.* Now for the rankings.
> 
> ...



Sorry but umm, wrong.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 19, 2010)

Rayne said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


Why is the FII for kids?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 19, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> Rayne said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



It's not.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 19, 2010)

nitay6669 said:


> actually i can understand both of the sides... i dp not have an F-II but i have an A-V
> and it was poping and stuff vut preatty good
> the my other friend got one... and he isnt a speedcuber
> i built his cube and it wasnt popable i was able to do u3.5 with my finger so i have hbrided my cubies and his core and now i ahve a really fast cube with a pop once every 50 solves
> so it depends on the specific cube, wether the A-V is good or bad


dude, spell...check...
and maybe you didn't put in your sscrews as straight?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 19, 2010)

I switched the core with this and now its a bit smoother.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I think that we can all agree that the Alpha V is a great cube, but the F-II is just better. Everyone should get a good chance to try both cubes. These are the *greatest speedcubes* ever produced, and I think we should appreciate both of these.
> ...



Well that...plus...why are you making this statement? You dont even own a Haiyan Memory as you still expect to get one...?


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> dude, spell...check...
> and maybe you didn't put in your sscrews as straight?



dude, spell...check...


----------



## musicninja17 (May 21, 2010)

So then can we agree that a haiyan corner modded A-V > an FII?


----------



## riffz (May 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> people with REAL mature taste will prefer the AV. FIIs are for kids.



Except for Harris Chan and Rowe Hessler... but they wouldn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Escher (May 21, 2010)

riffz said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > people with REAL mature taste will prefer the AV. FIIs are for kids.
> ...



Or Breandan Vallance.


----------



## Mitch15 (May 21, 2010)

theyre just totally different feels. ive had my modded AV longer and like it much better than my FII, though i consider my FII my backup speedcube. Idk, i feel like the FII turns in directions I dont want to and doesnt stop where i want it to. im just used to my AV. ive heard shock oil can slow down the FII tho, i might try that


----------



## Drax (May 21, 2010)

Both are great cubes, just different styles tho.

The F-II is slightly slower, yet smoother overall. The Alpha-V is fast and crispy. 
Get the F-II if you like solving the cube in one fluid and constant motion, 
the A-V if you like the short, choppy, "execute individual algorithms ridiculously fast" solve.


----------



## gavnasty (May 21, 2010)

k. how bout A-V(modded)/Haiyan Memory vs. F-II?


----------



## boyscout (May 21, 2010)

Definitely FII for my style


----------



## Away (May 22, 2010)

I have a Type F-II and I all I have to say about it is: it pops WAY too much. And when it pops, entire rows come out.


----------



## nck (May 22, 2010)

Away said:


> I have a Type F-II and I all I have to say about it is: it pops WAY too much. And when it pops, entire rows come out.



the screws are there for a reason


----------



## Away (May 24, 2010)

nck said:


> Away said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Type F-II and I all I have to say about it is: it pops WAY too much. And when it pops, entire rows come out.
> ...



If I tighten it, it turns too slow. If I loosen it, it pops too much. Already, at settings that pop VERY frequently, it's just barely as fast as I want it.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 24, 2010)

Away said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > Away said:
> ...



tighten it till its close to, but doesnt pop and lube that baby until you get the speed you want.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 24, 2010)

F-II NEVER pops. I got mine assembled and you should never screw around with the tension (pun) 
I've had a few A-V pops so far.


----------



## denhil3 (May 24, 2010)

this two are one the best but i like a-v more. F2 pop to much. If u know how to mod the a-v, it will be awesome


----------



## Zava (May 24, 2010)

a-V (modded) for 2h, f2 for OH, if we're only talking about this two cubes.
if not, just get dayans


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

I love my F2 for OH, but I experience a lot of pops for 2 hands. My tension on my A5 needs to adjusted.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 24, 2010)

I hate my F2


----------



## lorki3 (May 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I love my F2 for OH, but I experience a lot of pops for 2 hands. My tension on my A5 needs to adjusted.



I have the same if I use my f2 for 2h it pops but for OH its amazing


----------



## Shortey (May 24, 2010)

All I want to say is: A-V<3


----------



## FruityNinja (May 24, 2010)

F II is great, but a modded alpha V ties it. The F II has more speed, but Alpha locks up a lot less, so they are tied to me. Personally, though i prefer F II, since i am more used to it (i just finished modding my Alpha last night)


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 24, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Alpha VI yet?


----------



## lorki3 (May 24, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Has anyone tried the Alpha VI yet?



there is no alpha VI its a haiyan cube


----------



## noobyninja (Jun 5, 2010)

I personally like Alpha V Cube


----------



## Rayne (Jun 5, 2010)

I've used the F-II a bit since I started this thread, and it's a good cube, my second favorite, but my averages of 12 are around:

F-II = 29-31
A-V = 25-27

I didn't exagerate, these are true.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 5, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I hate my F2



Cheer up.


----------



## AnsonL (Jun 5, 2010)

Type a v is definitely better...you just have to mod it properly.it might be not good for begginers but is of course better than the F-II,some people may think F II is better but i would say aV is the BEST 3x3 out there


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 5, 2010)

there is no *best* cube they are both really good


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> So then can we agree that a haiyan corner modded A-V > an FII?




No, we can't agree, because that's not true. The other way around isn't true, either. Neither is the better cube.

People need to shut up about the whole "Best cube" thing. Faz uses AV, he is good with it. Rowe/Harris/Andrew use FII, they are good with it. Doesn't mean x cube is better than y cube.


----------



## Khartaras (Aug 1, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> So then can we agree that a haiyan corner modded A-V > an FII?



Yes.


----------



## canadiancuber (Aug 1, 2010)

why'd you bump this thread?


----------



## 3x3 eyes (Aug 1, 2010)

IMHO, the FII is superior. Assembled and lubed right outta the box. No modding required, cuts corners like butter. I really don't want to buy a cube that i have to work on to make better. (Why most serious cubers don't buy store-bought cubes and break them in to be 'godly' fast).


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 1, 2010)

in MY opinion, this thread should be closed, because these debates (and all the other VS threads.. I know I've made some) will never end, nor can it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 1, 2010)

But but but Erik has the WR for 3x3 and uses AV (now) and Faz has the AV and broke his WR with it so it MUST BE BETTER!

Heh.

I too am quite tired of these threads.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 1, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> musicninja17 said:
> 
> 
> > So then can we agree that a haiyan corner modded A-V > an FII?
> ...



Did you even read the post above yours?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 1, 2010)

all i have is the Alpha V never tried f-ii


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 1, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > musicninja17 said:
> ...



Noone reads before they post anymore.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 1, 2010)

I have both. I like them both. They're both good cubes. But this thread is hella stupid. Why would you try to prove, an opinion? Just enjoy your cubes and do what you want. Use what you want. Just stop arguing. You aren't gonna get anywhere.


----------



## Khartaras (Aug 1, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > musicninja17 said:
> ...



Yes. I presented my opinion.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 2, 2010)

I am new to this forum, but not to cubing. 

I just want to say that I ordered an A V from eBay, never having heard about the F II. Then 5 minutes later I read about the F II. So I canceled my A V order and ordered an F II.

So, F II. Hopefully I get it in a couple weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's a comparison video I made a while ago


----------



## BluePi1313 (Aug 11, 2010)

I like alpha 5 better. FII stickers quality is terrible, and the type f is better


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 11, 2010)

BluePi1313 said:


> I like *alpha 5 better*. FII stickers quality is terrible, and the *type f is better*



...So which one is it?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 11, 2010)

lol^

_*eff too.*_



Spoiler



get both and then decide


----------



## zugohugo2 (Aug 11, 2010)

Alpha V or Haiyan suck badddd. You can never find the right tension for them. They have a slow feeling but its fast though. I find FII better to handle.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 11, 2010)

zugohugo2 said:


> Alpha V or Haiyan suck badddd. *You can never find the right tension for them.* They have a slow feeling but its fast though. I find FII better to handle.


Wanna bet?


----------



## radmin (Aug 11, 2010)

I have both. FII is probably better in terms of overall scores but I still prefer the AV. I gotta have some crispiness.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 11, 2010)

ladies, stop arguing over which cube is better. theyre both good [/discussion]


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> ladies, stop arguing over which cube is better. theyre both good [/discussion]



inb4 grape candle or what ever the heck that dude is always going on about


----------



## Yudai85 (Aug 11, 2010)

Crispy feel and a lot of noise FTW, so I choose the Alpha V.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 11, 2010)

Ghosthand II wins.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 11, 2010)

My Alpha V Is my best cube right now, but I don't really think I have given the FII a fair Shake. Alot of people have said that my FII was an absolute dud, and I should get a new one, but... It just felt so cheap ;_;


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 12, 2010)

I got an alpha V and fii and I prefer the Av. It feels faster and lighter then the fii. The only issue is it's very noisy.

We should have a poll of the main 3x3 cube not just those two.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Aug 13, 2010)

Where to buy them?


----------



## Olympicswimmer2445 (Aug 15, 2010)

shock oil + f ll + breaking in = win


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 15, 2010)

After I got used to my GuHong, they both felt slow.


----------

